# Holy cow I think I found the most awesomest bass ever!



## Ramsay777

DAYAM!!

That's gotta be the sexiest everything, right there, in front of your eyes


----------



## MikeH

I win. 


But that really is a sexy bass. Probably costs an arm, a leg, and 3 testicles though.


----------



## Ramsay777

Sorry m'man, can't say I'm a fan of that  With some adjustments though!

And, _just_ and arm, a leg and 3 testicles? I'm planning selling my body to fund one!


----------



## EliNoPants

well, if you were to combine the sound of the Ernie Ball, with the playability of the Ibanez, then we might be talking about the most awesomest bass ever


----------



## Æxitosus

Ibz_rg said:


> I win.
> 
> 
> But that really is a sexy bass. Probably costs an arm, a leg, and 3 testicles though.




SDGR is by Ibanez

i doubt it costs that much. I own a similar bass with 6 strings and it was only 700


----------



## Våd Hamster

Not enough strings >_>

Kidding aside, I always thought the stingray-look was hideous 

To each his own though.


----------



## AK DRAGON

This is tastier


----------



## Ramsay777

&#198;xitosus;1452402 said:


> SDGR is by Ibanez
> 
> i doubt it costs that much. I own a similar bass with 6 strings and it was only 700



I think he was saying the Musicman costs that much 


I've never played a Sting-Ray myself, but when I get the chance and if I turn out to like it, I'm getting one very similar to that! 


They sound so badass.


----------



## liamh

I play tung bass, IN ATTACK MODE!


----------



## Mattayus

liamh said:


> I play tung bass, IN ATTACK MODE!



 Make it stop! It looks like an angry cat!


----------



## TomAwesome

I rather enjoy my SR506.


----------



## liamh

Mattayus said:


> Make it stop! It looks like an angry cat!


Pff, fine then..
Behold, the roscoe skb-3006


----------



## PnKnG

Admit it. You can't resist:





Pre-Ernie Ball MusicMan Stingray from 1977


----------



## Ramsay777

liamh said:


> I play tung bass, IN ATTACK MODE!



Damn dude....  you can keep it! 



PnKnG said:


> Admit it. You can't resist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Ernie Ball MusicMan Stingray from 1977



That's awesome, just sexy!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

liamh said:


> Pff, fine then..
> Behold, the roscoe skb-3006




My friend has almost that same bass, but with rosewood fretboard.


----------



## MFB




----------



## mrme93

5 String Fender Jazz


----------



## canuck brian

I've always thought these looked like the best things ever...


----------



## damigu

i'm quite happy with my traben, thank you.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel

MFB said:


>


 
WIN WIN WIN!!!


----------



## Bygde

PnKnG said:


> Admit it. You can't resist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Ernie Ball MusicMan Stingray from 1977


Might be yours right now, but give me your address and I'll make it disappear


----------



## D-EJ915

I think ESP's Amaze bass wins the sexy award. http://espguitars.co.jp/original/amaze/amaze_sl5_ctm.html


----------



## Shadow_6667

My bass man plays this baby


----------



## PnKnG

Bygde said:


> Might be yours right now, but give me your address and I'll make it disappear



Unfortunately not  But I would love to have one.
Got the pic from: Home - Musicmanbass.org, Music Man, Musicman, Music Man Bass, Musicman Bass, Music Man Guitar


----------



## Æxitosus

Ramsay777 said:


> I think he was saying the Musicman costs that much



OOOOH


----------



## ibznorange

dont mind me


----------



## MFB

More Warwick goodness


----------



## ibznorange

thats a fucking 8000 dollar bass though


----------



## MFB

$8000?


----------



## ibznorange

6800 euro as of feb 2007, probably closer to 8000 now
lets call it 7500 euro

:checks xe converter:

10,028.50 USD


----------



## Ramsay777

ibznorange said:


> 6800 euro as of feb 2007, probably closer to 8000 now
> lets call it 7500 euro
> 
> :checks xe converter:
> 
> 10,028.50 USD




That's..... That's........ OVER NINE THOUSAND!!


----------



## Daemoniac

MFB said:


>


 


Sroth Saraiel said:


> WIN WIN WIN!!!


 


ibznorange said:


> dont mind me


 
To all of the above, +1. Warwick basses are just fantastic... and come with a *fantastic* price tag too...


----------



## darren

I love pretty much anything Furlanetto makes.


----------



## Daemoniac

Holy shit Darren... those tops... 

Have you by any chance ever played/owned one? If so, how was it?

Ive taken an extreme liking to Spalted Maple.. .every time i see a guitar or Bass with it, i just think it looks fantastic.


----------



## yingmin

Ramsay777 said:


> That's..... That's........ OVER NINE THOUSAND!!


WHAT NINE THOUSAND?


----------



## Adam

I've always like Garry Goodmans 12 string:




But this one comes close:


----------



## Daemoniac

That first one is beautiful, Adam... cant say im a big fan of the wood inlays of that second though, just a personal thing i s'pose


----------



## vontetzianos




----------



## damigu

my shoulder/back hurts just thinking about those!


----------



## Ishan

I'm planing on selling my Cort GB75 (I love the look and build quality of it but crap pickups and electronics, and uncomfortable neck) and get this :



Ibanez BTB775PB


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven

Fibenare Globe Bass - 4 String


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Aye, the BTB series are fantastic looking.


----------



## VforVendetta00

TomAwesome said:


> I rather enjoy my SR506.



i also have one of those, they are the best bass in that price range, hands down


----------



## Daemoniac

Hmm... directed at Ishan


----------



## british beef

Shadow_6667 said:


> My bass man plays this baby



Me too lefty and all, amazing bass for the price.



Haha, I am your bassist


----------



## troyguitar

On the rare days that I play bass, I use my $100 Samick P-bass...


----------



## knuckle_head

It isn't mine anymore, but I was mighty fond of this one;


----------



## SargeantVomit

My old Bongo....











And my USA G&L twins who have recently been separated....


----------



## MikeH

Adam said:


> I've always like Garry Goodmans 12 string:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this one comes close:



No thanks.


----------



## PeteyG

The custom Zoot bass Tom Jenkinson plays in this vid is just about the nicest bass I've seen.


----------



## awesomeaustin

Not only is this guy the coolest mother fucker on the planet, but his basses are fuckin tits!
ESP MUSICIAN'S GALLERY


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ibz_rg said:


> I win.
> 
> 
> But that really is a sexy bass. Probably costs an arm, a leg, and 3 testicles though.



i have a cheap one of these... that one is damn sexy!


----------



## Dogmancarr

Warwick Warwick Warwick Warwick. Mostly I play guitar and when I sit down to play a bass I just end up displeased with the bass... Then there are Warwicks which always seem to make me feel inexpressibly happy(no matter how ugly the body may seem on first inspection)


----------



## TemjinStrife




----------



## georg_f

Spector


----------



## Customisbetter

I have to vote for the Dingwals and the Stingrays.


----------



## JamesM

Conklins always give me a woody (get it?).


----------



## chucknorrishred

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU *explodes*


----------



## Anarkhia

canuck brian said:


> I've always thought these looked like the best things ever...



I second that


----------



## Murmel




----------



## LLink2411

This is my Sadowsky MV5:











I never bothered taking my own photos of it, so here are the stock photos the store I bought it from took.



I highly recommend getting your hands on a Bass like this. Some brands might be more well-known, some brands may be flashier, a lot of brands are cheaper, but no one beats the sound and feel of a Sadowsky.

There is a reason why so many touring and session guys choose to play them.


----------



## spattergrind

basically anything Warwick, Spector, and ZON. IMO


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Æxitosus;1452402 said:


> SDGR is by Ibanez
> 
> i doubt it costs that much. I own a similar bass with 6 strings and it was only 700



That's a Japanese Prestige and is more than 2k from memory


----------



## LLink2411

Adam Of Angels said:


> That's a Japanese Prestige and is more than 2k from memory


The 4 is $1900, the 5 is $2000, and the 6 is $2100

Then there is a less-flashy but tonally-identical prestige model (400X Prestige series)
The 4 is $1500 and the 5 is $1600


----------



## Adam Of Angels

The flashy one is hot as fuck


----------



## LLink2411

I'm partial to the trans-black stripped-down version.


----------



## TolerancEJ

If money was no object, the number one bass I wish I could afford would be the Ritter Jupiter 6. (With the EURO exchange difference, it basically works out between $8000-$9000)


----------



## SnowfaLL

wow cant say I've really liked any in this thread.. So I'll show one of my past beauties I guess..

The Fretless Carvin


----------



## FrankeR

Nick, I think it is illegal to explode people's mind.


----------



## Durero

knuckle_head said:


> It isn't mine anymore, but I was mighty fond of this one;



Fantastic. I love your body design and it'd be great to see more pics of your builds 


Have you ever considered multi-scale designs for your basses?


----------



## josh pelican

Spector. I have the four string version of the Spector Dan Brigg plays. It's fucking beautiful for a "lower end" model. One of my favorites. I like some of the Ernie Balls, too. Roscoes are fucking wonderful basses. 

I don't care for most Warwicks.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Oh, we're posting basses we own?

I am particularly partial to these two:
















Granted, I only own like one other bass. But these two are fantastic.


----------



## Variant




----------



## josh pelican

There are a lot of nice basses out there, especially some of the high end boutique basses like MTD, Roscoe, Alembic, and Benavente.





















Front:




Back:


----------



## josh pelican

I forgot the Dingwall Prima Artist!





















Z3:





This Z2:





This Modulus:





I'd post some pictures of Spectors I like, but I like them all.


----------



## R0ADK1LL

I love Stingrays, they feel amazing to play & have an awesome bright sound for slapping. Sadly way out of my price range.

However most awesomest bass award may just go to this one from Ritter.




"*The Flora Aurum*"

Floral Pattern Fingerboard Inlay made of massive 24Carat Gold
Every single Inlay-Leaf is decorated with a Black Diamond (set in Platinum)
The Bridge, the Tuner Buttons and the Knobs are handcast in massive Gold
2 flawles Brillant-Cut Diamonds (3,3ct) are placed on top of the 2 Knobs
Tiny green Brillant-Cut Diamonds serve as Knob Position Marks
The handshaped Body is made of a one piece Highest Figured Quilted Maple
The Nut is made of at least 10000 years old Mammoth Ivory.


----------



## Despised_0515

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Bigfan

Speaking of Ritter...


----------



## Djent

Popping the grain for 26 years.




Kirk Hammett put the Ouija board on the guitar. They put the bass on the Ouija board.
And, the best ever:
The $10 Million Bass!


----------



## Dan

Despised_0515 said:


> I'll just leave this here.



 What is that? DO WANT


----------



## shadowsea

Plug said:


> What is that? DO WANT



someone get info on this bass plz.

By the looks of it i'd guess its a Peavey cirrus, tho not sure


----------



## TemjinStrife

Wrong. It's an MTD of some kind.


----------



## aleXander

damigu said:


> i'm quite happy with my traben, thank you.



The Black version of this was my very first bass.
I LOVED it, mostly because it's cool lookin' haha.


----------



## deevit

TemjinStrife said:


> Wrong. It's an MTD of some kind.



MTD 635 to be exact.. Those are great!


----------



## 7string_dreamin

The Armada said:


> Conklins always give me a woody (get it?).



Oh. My. God.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ritter and Warwick are the most gorgeous basses round imo.


----------



## scherzo1928

R0ADK1LL said:


> "*The Flora Aurum*"
> 
> Floral Pattern Fingerboard Inlay made of massive 24Carat Gold
> Every single Inlay-Leaf is decorated with a Black Diamond (set in Platinum)
> The Bridge, the Tuner Buttons and the Knobs are handcast in massive Gold
> 2 flawles Brillant-Cut Diamonds (3,3ct) are placed on top of the 2 Knobs
> Tiny green Brillant-Cut Diamonds serve as Knob Position Marks
> The handshaped Body is made of a one piece Highest Figured Quilted Maple
> The Nut is made of at least 10000 years old Mammoth Ivory.


 
That might be the most beautiful stringed instrument. PERIOD.

Talking about something a little more down to earth (still costs your left nut though) I've always liked the Modulus, particularly the chechen one.





Chechen is really striking in person.


----------



## deevit

I love the singlecuts from Fodera...






This Roscoe is pretty damn hot too.


----------



## ralphy1976

indeed a nice chunk of wood!!!


----------



## davisjom

Dingwall Afterburner II. That is all.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Variant said:


>


 
This is really fuckin' weird but I REALLY like it. What is it?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bigfan said:


> Speaking of Ritter...


 
"... I felt my pecker flutter like a pigeon having a heart attack." 

Name that movie...


----------



## MF_Kitten

Bitches, please. Dingwall Time!







































































makes me cream mah panties every time.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Here's mine:


----------



## g-zs

MF_Kitten said:


> Bitches, please. Dingwall Time!



OMG! <3 !!11!111!1!oneoneone!!!
Most beautiful top EVER!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Sorry but





















This is only an Epi, but it's sexy as fvck:






And, at the other end of the scale, the wonderful Esh Poseidon:






As you can see, my tastes lie alternatively in the traditional, in the 80s and in the fucking insane.


----------



## MistaMarko

liamh said:


> I play tung bass, IN ATTACK MODE!


----------



## Rojne

EliNoPants said:


> well, if you were to combine the sound of the Ernie Ball, with the playability of the Ibanez, then we might be talking about the most awesomest bass ever



Hmm.. shouldnt it be the other way around?

Nah, just leave the EBMM as it is.. I would take it over 12 Ibanez bases any day, it's superior in playability, sound and looks!


----------



## TimSE

This thread=bassporn


----------



## Necris

My bass.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr




----------

